# Dawn of War 2 "Fehler bei der Installation"



## Blackfox (20. Februar 2009)

Servus,
folgendes problem ich habe mir gerade DOW 2 gekauft doch.
Systemvorraussetzungen habe ich auch usw.
also starte ich das Spiel und klicke auf Installation und auf das "Ich stimme dem ..... zu" dann kommt. "Installation wird vorbereitet"-blabla

Dann aber kommt eine Fehlermeldung:
"Fehler bei der Installation"
"Die Installation des Spiels konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden.
 Bitte versuchen Sie es erneut."  

ÄHM ka warum aber könnte mir da jemdan helfen danke 
____________


----------



## D!str(+)yer (20. Februar 2009)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/strategiespiele/43156-sammelthread-dawn-war-ii.html

Genau für sowas hab ich nen sammelthread auf gemacht


----------



## Blackfox (22. Februar 2009)

tja da gibts einen Sammelthread doch da krieg ich genauso viel hilfe -.-

Achja wenn ich nun das Spiel über steam downloade und dann starte kommt das handelsübliche 
Starten von Warhammer 40.000...-blabla
dann erscheint ne millisekunde ein Dos-Fenster und dann verschwindet es wieder und dann passiert gar nix mehr


----------



## Malganis20 (8. April 2009)

Also ich hab mir das Spiel eben geholt, lege es ein und bei mir kommt das gleiche Problem raus.... ich wäre Dankbar, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte... ansonsten geh ich damit morgen zurück...


----------



## fexlex (16. April 2009)

Wegen Technischen Fragen solltet ihr euch mit den Usern aus dem THQ Forum wenden.
Die können euch da besser weiterhelfen als Wir hier.

THQ

Vorzugsweise gleich mal das FAQ Bekannte Fragen und Lösungen durchlesen


----------



## Eldar (16. November 2009)

hey leute hab da auch so ein kleines problem:
Ich habe mir das Dawn of war 2 gekauft und alle systemvorraussetzungen erfüllt, den PC neu gesetzt, alles gelösch wo sich auf dem pc befand, aber immer wenn ich es starte, kommt eine meldung, das ich nicht mit dem akuellen treiber B.z DirectX 9 ausgestattet bin ( habe 9, 10 , 11 gedownloadet) wenn ihr mir helfen könnt, postet es mir bitte wäre sehr sehr sehr...... Dankbar

                                            MFG Eldar


----------

